# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Фотообзор МиГ-27К

## Д.Срибный

МиГ-27К, Сергей Бурдин 95 фотографий
http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...-27k/index.htm

Машина в идеальном состоянии, фотографии с открытыми люками.

----------


## Varvar

Интересно, а в России есть ещё МиГ-27 или Су-17 в лётном состоянии?
Помнится пару лет назад по местному ТВ (Оренбургская обл.) прошёл репортаж что с базы хранения был взят самолёт, помоему это как раз и был МиГ-27, и приведён в лётное состояние.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Интересно, а в России есть ещё МиГ-27 или Су-17 в лётном состоянии?


отчего же не быть? Владимировка, Жуковский, возможно, еще в Липецке что-нибудь осталось. кстати, видел фотографии Су-17 из Владимировки, занятно - на киле вместо звезды "бесик"

----------


## Varvar

Точно... то же вспомнил, в каком то из недавних Авиация и Космонавтика втречалась фотка Су-17-го и спарки то же. Помоему статья про какой то центр подготовки, только вечером уточнить смогу.

----------

